# Labelled and exploded view of driving/harness bridle parts and pieces



## Annabellarose (Oct 19, 2013)

A private message conversation I had recently with another member here at the Lil Beginnings forum prompted me to do this. I hope that someone finds it helpful and/or interesting. I would be happy to do this with an entire open tug gig driving harness at some point if anyone were interested in that as well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 19, 2013)

Great illustration! I'm adding it to my files.


----------



## REO (Oct 20, 2013)

That is good for new driving people





Thank you.

A whole harness one would be great too, if you'd like to do one


----------



## CZP1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Very good!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you! Great reference. And I too would like a harness one.


----------



## wingnut (Oct 21, 2013)

This is great! Your other idea is something I'd love to see too.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Oct 21, 2013)

I would love to see a harness one also. thanks in advance. This one is great. jeannie


----------



## Annabellarose (Nov 13, 2013)

I want to apologize for not doing what I said I would do, I did not forget what I promised and I do still intend to photogragh, label, and post a labelled, exploded harness. My mother had a stroke (she is on the mend and is going to make an almost full recovery) and that has consumed almost my every waking moment for these last many weeks.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 13, 2013)

So sorry about your mom! I have an elderly mom, and have had to spend weeks with her, when she feel a couple months ago. Will be praying for you mom.

I do look forward to the whole harness being labeled. I took a ground driving lesson the other day...only halter and surcingle and reins, found out my mini needs to know a few more commands, before we go all out, but I would love to know what the parts are called, so I want be a total loss, when I am reading here. LOL

Anyway, just do it when you can. That is nice you can be there for your mom.


----------

